# Dyno Tuning



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows where dyno tuning shops are located in Va? It's not to tune my car (well, not for right now), but for employment and to get the dyno experience that Nissan requests for it's Powertrain Calibration Engineer opening at the Nissan Technical Center North America MI location.

Thanks,
BIRM


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

BIRM_200SX said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows where dyno tuning shops are located in Va? It's not to tune my car (well, not for right now), but for employment and to get the dyno experience that Nissan requests for it's Powertrain Calibration Engineer opening at the Nissan Technical Center North America MI location.
> 
> Thanks,
> BIRM


Hmm, how far do you want to drive? Since you live in Dinwiddie, the closest dyno shop that I would recommend would be Abacus Racing in Virginia Beach, VA. Talk with Chuck there and see what information he can help you with. There might be a closer place in Richmond to help you out.


----------

